# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Tα σινιάλα των παλιών πλοίων της ακτοπλοϊας (1945-95) [coastal f/b's funnel colors]

## Nicholas Peppas

Ξεκινω (σημερα 6/12/2009) μια ενα καινουριο θεμα, ετσι για να ξαναδουμε η να μαθουμε *τα σινιαλα των Ελληνικων Επιβατη**γων του 1945−70*. Ελπιζω να γινει δημοφιλες. 

Βαζω εδω ωρισμενα πρωτα σινιαλα και ελπιζω διαφοροι φιλοι να προσθεσουν μερικα γρηγορα. *Μας ενδιαφερουν ιδιαιτερα οι παραλλαγες και η ιστορια τους. Επισης σινιαλα μικρων εταιρειων*

Για τις προπολεμικες εταιρειες θα κανουμε ξεχωριστο θεμα. Για τα μετα το 1970, ελπιζω να ενδιαφερθουν αλλοι να κανουν το αναλογο θεμα

*Ατμοπλοια Καβουνιδης -* _Kavounides Line_
Kavounides.jpg

*Ατμοπλοια Ποταμιανου (Ηπειρωτικη)  -* _Potamianos (Epirotiki Lines)_
Potamianos1.jpg Potamianos2.jpg

*Ατμοπλοια Σιγαλα -* _Sigalas Line_ 
Sigala2.jpg Sigala.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ατμοπλοια Τογια

Togias Line

*Togias.jpg Togias1.jpg Togias3.jpg Togias5.jpgTogias7.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ατμοπλοια Ευαγγελου Τογια -_ _Evangelos Togias Line_
Ev Togias.jpg Ev Togias2.jpgTogias4.jpg

*Ατμοπλοια Μπιλινη -* _Bilinis Line_ 
Bilinis.jpgBilinis2.jpgBilinis3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ατμοπλοια Κουσουνιαδη 
Kousouniades Line

_Kousouniades.jpg Kousouniadhs2.jpgKousouniades5.jpgKousouniades6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ατμοπλοια Παγουλατου -_ _Pagoulatos Line_
Pagoulatos.jpg

_Ατμοπλοια Σαρωνικος -_ _Saronikos Line_
Saronikos.jpg

_Ατμοπλοια Βατικιωτη -_ _Vatikiotis Line_
Vatikiotis.jpg

*Ατμοπλοια Λατση (γυρω στο 1952) -* _Latsis Line (around 1952)_
Latsis.jpgLatsis2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ατμοπλοια Διαπουλη -* _Diapoulis Line_ 
Diapoulis1.jpg

_Ατμοπλοια Φουστανου -_ _Foustanos Line_ 
Foustanos.jpg

*Θηραικη Ατμοπλοια Νομικου -* _Nomikos Line_ 
Nomikos9.jpgNomikos2.jpgNomikso6.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Για όσους από εμάς δεν είμαστε θαλασσινοί θα μπορούσε κάποιος να κάνει μια σειρά με τα σινιάλα των ελληνικών ατμοπλοϊκών εταιρειών από το 1945 ως σήμερα;
Θα βοηθούσε πολύ, εκτός αν είναι μπελαλίδικη δουλειά.

----------


## Appia_1978

> Για όσους από εμάς δεν είμαστε θαλασσινοί θα μπορούσε κάποιος να κάνει μια σειρά με τα σινιάλα των ελληνικών ατμοπλοϊκών εταιρειών από το 1945 ως σήμερα;
> Θα βοηθούσε πολύ, εκτός αν είναι μπελαλίδικη δουλειά.


Πολύ καλή ιδέα, αν και πιστεύω, ότι είναι πολύ κοπιαστική δουλειά  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Να και τα σινιάλα των ακτοπλοϊών εταιριών της περιόδου 1945-95, έτσι όπως τα είχα φτιάξει πριν κάμποσο καιρό στον υπολογιστή. 
Αν δει κάποιος κάτι που δεν είναι σωστό ας κάνει τον κόπο να το γράψει για να το διορθώσω. Κάποια σινιάλα σίγουρα λείπουν, οπότε και εκεί κάθε προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
Για τους φίλους Γιώργο και Μάρκο, και όποιον άλλο μπορεί να το ήθελε.

Image1a.jpg... Image1b.jpg... Image2.jpg

----------


## Harry14

Πολυ καλο και χρησιμο!

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ευχαριστούμε. Θα βοηθήσει πολύ τους ... μη θαλασσινούς να "διαβάζουμε" πιο εύκολα τις περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του site.
Επειδή η ανάλυση των φωτογραφιών είναι χαμηλή και στην εκτύπωση χάνουν, υπάρχει μήπως η δυνατότητα να αναρτηθούν με υψηλότερη; 






> Να και τα σινιάλα των ακτοπλοϊών εταιριών της περιόδου 1945-95, έτσι όπως τα είχα φτιάξει πριν κάμποσο καιρό στον υπολογιστή. 
> Αν δει κάποιος κάτι που δεν είναι σωστό ας κάνει τον κόπο να το γράψει για να το διορθώσω. Κάποια σινιάλα σίγουρα λείπουν, οπότε και εκεί κάθε προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
> Για τους φίλους Γιώργο και Μάρκο, και όποιον άλλο μπορεί να το ήθελε.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124411... Image1b.jpg... Image2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_H Aγαπη και το μερακι Χαρακτηριζει καθε δουλεια του καραβολατρη φιλου Ellinis!!!_

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, ¶ρη :-D
Πάρα πολύ χρήσιμη δουλειά!

Δίνανε περισσότερη προσοχή στα σινιάλα τους τότε οι εταιρείες, μου φαίνεται. Ειδικά αυτά με τις ρίγες, θυμίζανε Αγγλικά υπερωκεάνια  :Wink: 

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι, η Πελοποννησιακή Ακτοπλοϊα με τα σινιάλα που θυμίζουν Στρίντζη, ποια είναι; Κάπως φαίνεται να μου έχει διαφύγει ...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Ellinis

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!

Φίλε Μάρκο, η Πελοποννησιακή ήταν συμφερόντων Σημαντώνη (είχε το ¶ΝΝΥ) και για αυτό το "Σ" στο φουγάρο.

Γιώργο, κάνε ένα δεύτεο κλικ στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει και αν δεν σε ικανοποιήσει η ανάλυση πες μου να στα στείλω με ένα e-mail.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ ¶ρη!

----------

